# Angelkajaks der Extraklasse



## Echolotzentrum (4. Mai 2010)

*Angelkajaks der Extraklasse*





Ab sofort führen wir die neuen hochwertigen Kajaks von Native Watercraft. Die Kajaks sind speziell für Angler entwickelt worden. Einige Modelle können mit einem Propeller- oder Elektroantrieb ausgerüstet werden.

Angler freuen sich über das  ergonomische Deck mit vielen individuellen Ausstattungsmöglichkeiten.

Eine Übersicht der Kajaks und weitere Informationen finden Sie in unserem Online-Shop.


----------

